# Je n'arrive pas à installer XFree86 / XDarwin ...



## Philippe64 (16 Octobre 2002)

J'aurais besoin de vos précieux conseils car je suis complètement ignorant dans ce domaine ...
Je suis sous Mac OS X.2.1

Voulant tester la béta de "open office", J'ai installé XFree 4.2 puis Jaguar Xterm Updade puis la MàJ Xfree 4.2.0.1-10.2.

et bien, rien ne marche...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Lorsque je lance Xdarwin (ou orobor que j'ai aussi installé) il me propose "plein écran" ou "rootless" mais ensuite, quelquesoit mon choix, XDarwin s'éteint...

Je pense que j'ai dû rater une étape... enfin, je comprends pas...

Please HELP  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## KreAtiK (17 Octobre 2002)

qu'entend tu par "s'éteint" ? car chez moi (10,1,5) xdarwin n'aparaît pas dans le dock. Pour voir si xdarwin est lancé va dans le terminal est tape
ps -ax | grep XD
Si il te renvoi plusieurs processus (si il n'ya pas que le grep XD qui s affiche) alors xdarwin est bien lancé.
Il est aussi conseillé de lancer xdarwin avant orobor osx car celui ci peine parfois à le lancer.


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> [Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Blanc:~] philippe% ps -ax | grep XD
 3294 std  R+     0:00.00 grep XD </pre><hr> 

non, tu vois, ça fait rien...


----------



## benR (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Philippe64:</font><hr />*  <pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> [Ordinateur-de-Philippe-Blanc:~] philippe% ps -ax | grep XD
 3294 std  R+     0:00.00 grep XD </pre><hr> 

non, tu vois, ça fait rien...  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
tu t'attendais à quoi ?
je pense que ça fait quelque chose d'intéressant, ça...
(enfin, d'aussi loin que je me souvienne)

t'as essayé les combinaisons de touches pour changer d'environnement ?


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

Je m'attendais à rien car je ne sais pas ce que je fait.

... et non j'ai pas essayé les combinaisons de touches...
Je vous ai dit que j'y connais rien à Xfree et compagnie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## KreAtiK (17 Octobre 2002)

j'espèrait qu'il allait peut être trouvé ça : 
[localhost:~] tinou% ps -ax | grep XD
  397  ??  R      0:04.95 /Applications/XDarwin.app/Contents/MacOS/XDarwin -psn
  413 std  R+     0:00.02 grep XD


----------



## benR (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KreAtiK:</font><hr />* 
Si il te renvoi plusieurs processus (si il n'ya pas que le grep XD qui s affiche) alors xdarwin est bien lancé.
*<hr /></blockquote>

oups, j'avais pas lu ça...
donc tu as bel et bien un problème...

Xdarwin ne se lance pas chez toi...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 donc tu as bel et bien un problème...
Xdarwin ne se lance pas chez toi...
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Voilà qui m'aide beaucoup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## benR (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Philippe64:</font><hr />* 
Voilà qui m'aide beaucoup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est l'esprit communauté Mac, ça !
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

euh... non, là moi je suis sec, désolé...
en espérant que les pros pourront t'aider /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

Merci quand même  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
et puis c'est pas bien important... ça m'empêche pas de travailler  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cux221 (17 Octobre 2002)

J'avais exactement le même pb que toi, mais en installant Jaguar Xterm Update tout est rentrée dans l'ordre.
Tu devrais essayer de tout reinstaller Xdarwin .


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

Je peux réinstaller par dessus sans problèmes ?

Sinon, je voudrais savoir si ma démarche est la bonne:

1 - installer "XInstall"
2 - puis la MàJ "XFree86_4.2.0.1-10.2"
3 - puis "Jaguar XTerm Update"


----------



## cux221 (17 Octobre 2002)

Je l'ai fait, cela ne m'a pas causé de pb.
En revanche qu'appelles-tu MaJ de Xfree. Parce que, une version est sorti, il n'y a pas très longtemps, je te conseille de mettre celle là puis de passer la JaguarXtermUpdate.
www.osxgnu.org pour xfree.


----------



## Macmade (17 Octobre 2002)

Avant de tout réinstaller, vérifie si tu as un fichier .xinitrc dans ton répertoire home...

Si c'est le cas, vire le... XFree86 charge ce fichier dès qu'il est lancé... Et s'il n'y a rien, ou si il contient une erreur, Xfree va quitter...


----------



## Philippe64 (17 Octobre 2002)

Non, il n'y a pas ce fichier (même invisible)

En fait j'avais déjà fait la recherche car j'ai d'abort fait des recherches sur ce forum avant de poster, et j'avais aperçu une issue possible... "hélas... c'est là qu'est l'os"


----------

